# Why A Friends List



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Maybe a dumb question so humour a old guy who battles with this internet/computor thing everyday. Why and what benefit is a friends list on a/this forum?

The reason im asking now and not before is all of a sudden im getting quite a few new folk putting themselves on my list as a friend. But ive never so much as spoke to them at all ever. So why are they doing this? What or where is the benefit?

Ive cancelled a few but im thinking maybe i shouldnt have. Might be seen as rude i guess. One was a sign up by a very young boy. My thinking is it dont look right for someone very young to be on a friends list with a older guy ya know what i mean?????????

So once and for all will someone fill me in cause ive looked and looked and cant find anything on this topic on here. And forums search gives me nothing either..


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

You can change your settings so that you can approve all friends requests. Click you user name at the top of the page, then select "Settings". There you can elect to allow new friends on approval.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Okay, the software that this forum uses (ip.board) has preset options for easy forum building and maintanence.

One of the options for the forum is a friends list, i'm guessing knight knight thought it would be nice for people to show who they like and such.

So he just kept the option enabled.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

I don't think there really is a purpose on the most part. It's just a social media thing that happens.

The only potential purpose I can think of is that it's quick and easy to click a friends icon in your profile if you want to send a message.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

i think it also helps with tradeing and selling if you see some one on a friend list you can pm and see if the other guy has traded and if the member is up standing with trades and sales.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

A couple of good answers here. Thanks guys.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...I try to befriend someone either because I've had positive interactions with them in particular, -OR- I find that their views coincide with my own. For example, I requested to be "friends" with one individual on this forum due solely to the fact that he (she?) is as staunchly pro second amendment as I am; I can recall do direct dialogue with this person at all, other that "liking" multiple posts that they made.

...this is coming from someone perhaps a bit younger, but equally as UN-technologically savvy as yourself. If my actions have been a faux paux, the recipient was kind in not correcting/rebuffing me...


----------

